# new to yote hunting, wondering what to do during the summer?



## bones11 (May 6, 2009)

Just getting into coyote hunting, called in and bagged my first one this past march and now I am hooked. Have a few questions though: what should I be doing during the summer months? I live in Moorhead, MN right across from Fargo and I have only hunted western MN (barnesville, rollag, downer area) where yote is unprotected, want to go out in ND this coming season. What kind of permits are required, where are the places to go in eastern ND? Also wondering if anyone has used black hills gold .243 62gr varmit grenades on a yote? (bought a box, then havent seen anything  Thanks for the help


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

If you are looking to save pelts then this is the time of year to practice calling, shooting and scouting. I like to howl late at night in the summer just to get a bead on where there are possible dens. I am fortunate that where I live we are littered with coyotes, and by that I mean our average call in is 8 per half day. The Bemiji country, if I remember correctly is more forest than open country. I grew up in Manitoba and cut my teeth on forest coyotes. That is where I found howling/scouting to be paramount in being successful. If you can find a den location in the summer, you are going to have coyotes in the area when the cold weather hits and the pelts are prime. In the open I look for tracks in the mud after a rain just to have an idea of where they are moving. It just helps to have a few dozen spots to try once season opens. And its alot easier trying to get a hold of landowners now as opposed to waiting until the night before you want to hunt.


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

yah here in WI. not much action wolves r the problem I have called them in and it ain't fun when u got the comin in 3 at a time within 15 yds. of u and they have attacked humans too it scares the **** out of u!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

yah here in WI. not much action wolves r the problem I have called them in and it ain't fun when u got the comin in 3 at a time within 15 yds. of u and they have attacked humans too it scares the **** out of u!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

but wat should I do in the summer months we r the snake shop and I hate snakes wat should I do to get rid of them? anyone???


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

furst thying yuo shud du iz lern how 2 tipe :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

In the summer, winter, spring and fall you shoot coyotes.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

In South Dakota Coyote season is open year round. A lot of guys that call Coyotes for their fur do not hunt any time of the year the fur is not prime.

We don't have many cattle operations around here anymore, but the ones that are hear are very thankful for anyone that calls and kills Coyotes any time of the year.

For me this time of year, if & when I do any calling I have had the best luck with just a bulb type mouse squeaker or using an electronic Coyote Pup Distress Call. I have been finding out if you set up close enough to the Coyotes so they can hear the mouse squeaker, Coyotes just can not resist the chance at a plump field mouse.

Good luck with your quest.

Larry


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Just a tip on coyote hunting in the summer. Many ranchers and farmers are thankful if you pull up and show them you shot 1 or more coyotes. Only problem is, if you do not shoot both of the alpha pair (which most people don't know or even have a clue how to do), there is additional stress on the pack. Due to a shortage of food, a rancher will probably see an increase in livestock issues versus a decrease to try and make up for the shortage of one or more pack members. Many people who don't know what they are doing actually make matters worse during the Summer by shooting coyotes. Come September or later, it really isn't as much of an issue as pups can fend for themselves. Just another thought.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If the pups get hungry they will come out in the open where you can shoot them too... actually makes it easier I think just find the den and pop them when they stick there noses out. :sniper:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

kirsch said:


> Just a tip on coyote hunting in the summer. Many ranchers and farmers are thankful if you pull up and show them you shot 1 or more coyotes. Only problem is, if you do not shoot both of the alpha pair (which most people don't know or even have a clue how to do), there is additional stress on the pack. Due to a shortage of food, a rancher will probably see an increase in livestock issues versus a decrease to try and make up for the shortage of one or more pack members. Many people who don't know what they are doing actually make matters worse during the Summer by shooting coyotes. Come September or later, it really isn't as much of an issue as pups can fend for themselves. Just another thought.


Bingo!


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, if you know where the den is, you can get multiple members of the pack if you are patient enough but this can be a very long process to say the least.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

kirsch said:


> Yes, if you know where the den is, you can get multiple members of the pack if you are patient enough but this can be a very long process to say the least.


Absolutely I love being patient when I hunt. Dens are usually pretty easy to find around here, I usually spot the dens when hunting deer or birds and just remember where they are. :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Another thing that you can do, is shoot targets during the summer months. It seems like there isn't as many people shooting their rifles year round so come coyote prime they think that everything is going to work like last season. Practice all year and you'll be proficient come prime.

Practice makes perfect and you won't miss as many also. Practice breathing control and trigger control, so when one comes from a long distance during the season you're not bouncing out of your skin. I've seen a lot of newbies get over excited and miss. Calm your nerves it is only a target.

xdeano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Shoot shoot and shoot some more. You can never get to much trigger time. Test those bullets you want to try on wet newspaper packed in a box. Old phone books work good too.

Go out and call and shoot them now unless you want the pelts. Go around and meet landowners and tell them you want to hunt youtes on their land. Get permission now.
Gather, repair and replace worn out equipment and pratice useing the new stuff.

 Al


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

What do coyote hunters do during the summer?

Go fishing. 
Drink Beer.
Relax.
Watch the girls of summer.
BBQ.
Line up new coyote hunting ground.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> What do coyote hunters do during the summer?
> 
> Go fishing.
> Drink Beer.
> ...


Sums up my summer especially if you add in "Run" and "Work construction"...LOL


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you can add some dry firing on the neighbors fence posts on rainy days. Tunes that finger right up. Or take part in F/TR class rifle for some long range practice.

xdeano


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

xdeano said:


> you can add some dry firing on the neighbors fence posts on rainy days. Tunes that finger right up. Or take part in F/TR class rifle for some long range practice.
> 
> xdeano


Very good advice, I dry fire 10 quality shots every night or try to atleast


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

On June 27th six of my friends that still live in Michigan and I killed 900 golf balls and splattered 56 water filled milk jugs in the north hay field. Our familys as well as us ate 30 pounds of hamburg, 10 pounds of potato salada, 10 bags of chips, and about 15 pounds of baked beans plus sundry other foods.
Becuse we were shooting on and off all day their was no drinking allowed.

We all had a good time and are planing another shooting gathering the weekend before labor day.

As a side note my shooting sucked to say the least. Took me along time to see the targets which were fuzzy a lot. I had surgery on my left eye to restore the sight in it July 2nd.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

alleyyooper

Sounds like a fun time! I hope your eye gets better!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

We always have a good time. Lots of good natured ribbing which I seem to have been the brunt of this year. Thankfully the ecomoney sucks so we were not doing any wagering like in years past. I would have lost my shirt and very possiably even my pants.

The eye is getting better already. Have an appointment with the eye doctor tomorrow and am hopeing he lifts the weigh restrictions so I can lift honey supers, weed whacker, hive stands and other things I need/want to lift.

 Al


----------

